# This will cheer you up (hopefully)



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

1 hour 15 to 30 had me in stitches...






If you have never watched Idiot abroad, this will make you want to...


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I love the Ricky Gervias Show! 

They used to show repeats of it late night, so as I was just going to sleep I could listen to it as a pod cast or watch it with the animations, so it worked on two levels.

I know Gervias doesn't like to do the same thing for long, but I hope they meet up again and do some more.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I only found this, took me ages, the trailers made me think i wouldn't enjoy it.. i was so wrong. The radio show with the animations is even better, i do the exact same thing the last week to sleep, comedy, funny and you can tune out and sleep. Love Gervias laugh, i need him in my life, so happy... got laughter back in my life!


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Yep, I didn't really watch it when it was first broadcast, but the late night repeats became my comedy nightcap!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I just binged the whole thing pretty quickly, is the Office worth a shot? I never liked Ricky, but now I do lol


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

The original Office? Yep, it's great. His David Brent character is so brilliantly realized and toe-curling!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Haha, awesome! can't wait, that's hours and hours sorted then!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

The office is probs my fav of all time. Great storyline as well. 2 series and an xmas special. Also 'the trip' has 3 great series as well


----------

